# Question about the Brine time



## vgbohannon (Nov 24, 2011)

While reading about other brine processes, alot of them indicate the brine time for oysters and clams should only be 30 to 40 minutes.  Your time states 30 to 40 hours.  Is this correct?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 24, 2011)

Looks like you are talking about this thread... http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/106282/best-smoked-oysters-ever-recipe     I can't help here, but it does sound likea long time...Need a Seafood Guru here!....JJ


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 30, 2011)

I've personally never heard of brining for that long. my father used to only brine for 90 minutes or so, and his oysters were delicious.


----------



## fpnmf (Nov 30, 2011)

I have never brined oysters or clams for 30-40 hours....

30-40 minutes is what most folks use for them.

And BTW!!

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the WIKIs.

Ask questions and use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
 
      Make bacon the easy way!!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to-smf


----------

